# Tamiya's new 1/48 Bf-109G.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tamiya Bf-109G-6/R6/Trop


Built out of the box, plus Eduard seatbelts.


The engineering in this kit is brilliant. It even includes 'closed' engine panels that can be swapped out with the open ones via poly caps and magnets.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really turned out nice John, like the paintjob a lot. I have this one to build - it is an impressive kit!
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had the strangest thing happen - as I airbrushed on a couple of coats of Microscale Micro Flat, and it... _frosted _the model! I mean, it didn't stay clear. You can see it where the wing meets the flaps in this pic:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/bf109g6r6jg27-011.jpg
and around the wheel hump in this one:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/bf109g6r6jg27-002.jpg
So the Micro Flat didn't just _dull _the finish, it _covered _it in spots. I mean, what the hell??? So the finifh on the whole plane is actually lighter than I'd planned, because the Micro Flat made a semi-transparent white overcoat. Never saw that happen before!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

How old is the Micro Flat?

Some of their stuff seems to be sensitive to age and very sensitive to the weather as well...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I had the strangest thing happen - as I airbrushed on a couple of coats of Microscale Micro Flat, and it... _frosted _the model! I mean, it didn't stay clear. You can see it where the wing meets the flaps in this pic:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/bf109g6r6jg27-011.jpg
> and around the wheel hump in this one:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/bf109g6r6jg27-002.jpg
> So the Micro Flat didn't just _dull _the finish, it _covered _it in spots. I mean, what the hell??? So the finifh on the whole plane is actually lighter than I'd planned, because the Micro Flat made a semi-transparent white overcoat. Never saw that happen before!


If anyone ever questions it, just tell 'em you wanted the paint to look oxidized. They'll think you're a genius.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

StarCruiser said:


> How old is the Micro Flat?
> 
> Some of their stuff seems to be sensitive to age and very sensitive to the weather as well...



I'm gonna say VERY old. :lol:


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ There's yer problem!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Holy bat turds batman! I like the engine work! Looks great John! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can pull the prop off (it's on with a poly cap), and there's full detail of the glycol tank and engine front underneath. The kit actually has parts for an open cowling, and all closed up as well, interchangeable with magnets. I didn't fell like going that far, tho.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I had that happen with Testors dull coat. Frosted the entire model with 'snow'.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Nice job on the complicated paint scheme. The ground work is well done too.

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! The ground is from these guys:
https://hlj.com/search/go?w=*&af=selectmanufacturer:uschivanderrosten
This one specifically:
https://hlj.com/1-48-scale-dessau-luftwaffe-hardstand-standard-edition-usc3007


They give you a printed image of the ground, plus bagsfull of model railroad-style grass and dirt and stuff. I cut the road separate and discarded the printed grass, so the road would show a lip at the edge.


----------

